

How many of you are musical? - jrwoodruff

I watched a PBS special last night that looked at how music is ingrained in the human experience, and how our taste for music is mathematically integrated with the physics of music. Made me wonder: How many hackers play an instrument or are otherwise musically inclined? Please vote up a choice and post what, if any, instrument(s) you play.
======
nuweborder
Music is quite literally the universal language. It brings people together,
and allows now only the musician to express themselves, but also the listener.
Music can be completely in a foreign language, but we listen, and can love it
because the rythem and the beat are universal, and can be subject to
interpretation. The same music can mean different things to many different
people.

Many sites out there, myspace music, itunes, indaba and more, have developed
successful music sites. But they have dropped the ball in numerous areas. And
are not doing the musically inclinded or the musically interested justice.

~~~
jrwoodruff
I thought one of the most interesting part of the PBS piece was a study where
they took clips of classical music recordings to a tribe in west Africa that
had never been exposed to music outside what they played in their tribe and
asked them to identify whether it was happy, sad or scary. Despite never being
exposed to western instruments, chords or rhythms, they were able to identify
the emotion in the same way any western person would.

Music is truly universal, maybe more so than math as music and rhythm seems to
be built-in to our physical makeup, whereas math must be taught.

------
jrwoodruff
I would like to learn to play an instrument/sing

------
brk
Also related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=746708>

~~~
jrwoodruff
Ha! Missed that. Thanks for the link.

Side note - I notice I gave myself negative points for trying to setup a poll-
type submission. Is there a proper way to setup a poll on here, or am I just
too much of a noob to be able to do that?

~~~
brk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

There is a min karma threshold to create a poll, so you may not qualify
(especially after this debacle :) ).

~~~
jrwoodruff
Yea... lesson learned. Thanks for the link!

------
jrwoodruff
I do not play an instrument or sing

------
jrwoodruff
I sing in the shower

------
jrwoodruff
I play one instrument

------
jrwoodruff
I play multiple instruments

------
jrwoodruff
I play in a band/sing in a choir

